# Black Friday Sale at Ludwin Music!



## Norman (Nov 27, 2015)

*Ludwin Music* is having a sale through this weekend. All items are reduced by 20% and the 7 ebook bundle has been marked down to $145. I also have two movements I analyzed from Ravel's _Pictures at an Exhibition _as a free download. Check it out:www.musicnewapproach.com


----------



## micrologus (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank You Norman for the document about Ravel's _Pictures at an Exhibition_!


----------



## Norman (Nov 27, 2015)

micrologus said:


> Thank You Norman for the document about Ravel's _Pictures at an Exhibition_!


You are welcome sir!


----------

